# new puppy (12 wks) thinks leash is a chew toy?



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

The kids are dying to take Luke for a walk when he's ready next week (after his Vet clears him). He's fine with his collar but when you put the leash on it, all he does is turn around to bring the attachment in the front to chew/bite on it playfully like it's a new chew toy. I can't possibly try to teach him to walk on a leash if he's chewing on the metal part!

My vet suggested that I put it on him to let him walk around the house with it loose...supervised of course...so he could get used to the leash. I started to do that this evening and he thought it was great! A fantastic bright new chew toy attached right to him! He sat down and went to town on the buckle and the strap! So I had to take it off.

Now what do I do??


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Maybe instead of a collar and leash, try a harness. With a harness, the leash attaches on the back, so it would be harder to reach. Put it on right before you leave the house so he can't get to it. Oh, and we need pictures.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter did that all the time! He would actually hold it in his mouth while we were walking and running around. He eventually outgrew wanting to bite on the leash. 

Enjoy your pup and have fun.


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! I guess I thought him biting on that metal while I tried to walk him would hurt his teeth. That's helpful! I thought about doing the harness but searched on here and found that some people find the harness to rub and matte their dogs.

On a side note, my avatar pic won't load. How small does it have to be? I already shrunk it to 100x100!

StephB


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Steph,
Toby does the same thing (he's also 12 wks). I have to hold the leash high above his head so the latch is in the very back of his neck where he can't reach it. Toby is on his leash most of the time because he's teathered to one of us and we use it when we take him out to potty. We haven't yet gone on a walk, so let me know how it goes when y'all take Luke.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome Steph and Luke.
Havs at that age are little babies, everything is evaluated with the nose and mouth.
Maybe try the eh-eh noise every now and then and get him used to wearing and walking with the leash.

welcome ! We Love Pictures


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

It really IS like having a new baby in the house...from the sleeping issues to the chewing to the peeing everywhere. Lord!!

Can you guys tell me how you're getting your signature words to show up under your picture? Mine is all smooshed against mine and I can't seem to change it. Thanks!

StephB


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver did that as a puppy as well. We put some of that bitter apple spray on it... it worked wonders.
Steph B Luke is adorable


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

stephb11 said:


> It really IS like having a new baby in the house...from the sleeping issues to the chewing to the peeing everywhere. Lord!!
> 
> Can you guys tell me how you're getting your signature words to show up under your picture? Mine is all smooshed against mine and I can't seem to change it. Thanks!
> 
> StephB


Use the ENTER key.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That is...............after the picture stuff.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Chewing their leash sounds like pretty typical puppy behavior, at least with my two. With a little maturity they learned that walks are the greatest thing and graciously sit while I put on their harnesses, their coupler, then their leash.

I was so discouraged at first because they thought their leash was an attached chew toy. They soon out grew it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The reason dogs pull on the leash or chew on it ,is because it gets them to where they want to go ,or it gets them attention . A good way to eliminate this is to stop and ignore the dog. Don't move til he lets go of the leash or starts to walk. The second he pulls or bites the leash , you stop and ignore him and don't move til he continues again. When you continue with the dog pulling ,he learns that it works in getting him to where he wants to go. Teach this in the house before you go outside. It takes patience and consistency. If you give in you are beat. You can praise him when the leash is loose and he is walking nice. It might mean taking one or two steps at a time. But if you follow it closely he will eventually get it. It's simple , as soon as he pulls stop. When the leash is loose start to walk.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

We practiced in the house with me walking backwards. I held a long wooden spoon with peanut butter lightly smeared on it. When there was good slack on the leash, they got praised and got to lick the "goody" spoon. No slack, no walk, no praise, no treat.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> We practiced in the house with me walking backwards. I held a long wooden spoon with peanut butter lightly smeared on it. When there was good slack on the leash, they got praised and got to lick the "goody" spoon. No slack, no walk, no praise, no treat.


Great idea Sharlene. That would get me walking nicely. :crutch:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Great idea Sharlene. That would get me walking nicely. :crutch:


Dave, only if you're not on a low-fat diet, LOL. Otherwise, we should run in the opposite direction when bribed with peanut butter. Smucker's Natural, reduced fat....yummmm, gets me crawling on my knees.

They taught us walking backwards with with a goody-filled spoon in training.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Sharlene has the right idea. 

You can spray the leash with bitter apple, but you really don't need to. Because he will find out soon enough that a leash means fun and walks, and the chewing will stop and be replaced by leaping about with great joy and excitement.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

If Apple Bitter isn't strong enough try Fooey! That stuff is super strong. There are some dogs that are little freaks that will actually lick that stuff when it is sprayed. I know I have 3 little freaks! I have found that most dogs loathe the smell of tea tree oil. Not many ppl are fans either lol Good luck!


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL! I was *just* coming on here to post about how the Bitter Apple did NOTHING! Nada! He chewed on it just as much as he did yesterday!

So I left it on him anyway and just tried distracting him with his other chewtoys and with chasing the kids up and down the hall and it seemed to work. 

Then I saw the fabulous idea with the peanut butter. We'll have to try that next!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My two do not find Bittler Apple offensive at all. The purpose of peanut butter on a long-handled spoon was for small dogs so you didn't have to constantly bend down handing treats when they did what they were supposed to. #2. They were not constantly jumping up for their treat. #3. Distract them from chewing their leash. I did not use a lot, I only lightly coated the spoon and did very short sessions...basically until they lost interest in the spoon when the peanut butter was gone.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

When I walk my little guys I attach the lease to the collar but then bring it around and through the handle of the leash. This does two things: gives me a double leash around the neck and brings the leash up higher on the neck so that they cannot reach around and chew on the lease. I feel more secure with the double leash and I like the fact that it is shorter and makes them walk at my side instead of lagging behind or running ahead. I wish I could describe better exactly how I do this.


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Chere, I can't picture that...I keep rereading it but can't picture it. 

I swear, it's like his neck is double jointed. No matter HOW high I hold the leash, he can twist his neck around and get his mouth on that sucker. You'd think the bitter apple was candy he licks at it so much!

I'm going to try the peanut butter thing this afternoon.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Chere~ I can't picture it either. Maybe you could post a photo of it???


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

I know, it is hard to picture; I had to have someone show me. But I'll give it another stab. Hook the leash to the collar. Now, take the leash and go around the dog's neck from the back of the neck to make a circle. Take the slack part of the leash and pull it through the leash handle. This gives you something like reins for a horse. The leash is attached to the collar but you now have two shorter leads instead of one long one. The circle will ride higher on the neck than the collar. My dogs don't mind this at all, in fact, I think the fact that the lead is riding higher on the neck is actually a bit more comfortable for them. Be sure not to leave the lead on and the dog unattended as he could get caught. Another solution is to use a very short lead but this does not accomplish getting the lead higher on the neck but does make it less accessible for the dog to reach. The peanut butter is a very good idea.

I like my method because I want my dogs right by my side when walking and I don't want to hold a bunch of extra leash in my hand.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I think I get it, now. Thanks! I'll try that w/Tori. I hate having all that "leftover" leash wound around my hand, too.


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

You guys! I had some success with the leash tonight! As Luke has gotten more comfortable with the backyard (today) he decided he'd go into the garden and the mulch and basically do everything except potty. And that is AFTER I catch him squatting but intercept it before a drop hits the floor. So I know he needs to go! 

So I decided I was going to at least try this leash thing and stop letting him have run of the yard...puppy classes or no puppy classes. So I did the peanut butter spoon thing and it worked pretty well. But he still ended up doing lots of flips and acrobatic movements to get loose. It was pretty funny actually. 

But that must have made him have to go because eventually he did and I went nuts and gave him all sorts of praise and treats. 

Later we went again and I used liver treats I haven't used before and he went nuts for them and went right away. He even walked back to the house without even trying to bite the leash so he got more treats!! Yay!


----------

